# I want to go away in the van!



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I gently suggected to Mrs Adonisito that we "could go away in the van soon" The reply is unfortunately not able to be quoted here. Is anyone out in their vans in the UK?


----------



## Dinner-lady (Oct 10, 2005)

:roll: 
We have used the van with the van under 12" of snow before now

Have we not got heating and insulation , 
Have we not got hats,scarves, & gloves, have we no spirit left 
In short get out and enjoy your van :wink:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We have a fan heater out in ours,does this count?. I think its warm in there,as the windows have not frozen over,i check regularly from the lounge window.
Jented


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

We're in ours. Worse still we're in Aberdeen one of the worst hit regions with snow etc. The van is handling things fine. The Truma Combi 4 heater is good if a bit too fond of gas. Tell your Mrs it's time to brush the snow off it and enjoy it.

Keith


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have just done a three week tour in ours, Yorkshire and the Lakes.............been stuck in at home now since Tues. The MH is at Camper UK until Tues and I am going cabin crazy.

Get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we will be in our van over xmas and new year, we have done so for a number of years
chapter


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

In our van for the next 10 weeks staying on a site in West Sussex.(Daughter having a baby beginning of Jan and obviously Cat wants to be there)
We have had over a foot of snow but are staying nice and warm thanks to our brilliant heating system. Still we will be missing our Portuguese jaunt!

Ken


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

MH is stuck in 24 inches of snow.
Track day cancelled for sunday

DAve p


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We had booked Castleton for the weekend - even stayed with the booking until yesterday despite the cold  But they are snowbound and rung us to tell us no one can get up the road 

New Year now then... if it defrosts by then


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back after a three week trip taking in Somerset, Dorset and Wilts.

Weather was terrific, very cold, bright and ideal walking weather with all the muddy bits frozen solid.

G'arn, get 0n out there you know you want to. If the Missus wont budge then go solo.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Plans for Scone C&CC Site cancelled last weekend.
Plans for resheduled Scone cancelled for this weekend.

I'm getting Daja Vu here - last December we had to cancel our trips and we couldn't get to Stonehaven for Hogmanay.

I really hope the weather clears for this years Kelso Hogmanay Meet.

If not, I can see us jumping on a plane to warmer climes come January.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

use ours all year - usually.

Have been as far as the Arctic Circle -27c to Motril +20c at this time of year.

Having to catch up with some work, otherwise would have been away.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just received this from friends in 3ft. snow up a Cairngorn..??

Ray.

We are in the papers yet again!!

http://www.scotsman.com/weather/Scotland39s-weather-Cool-couple-quite.6649945.jp

Anyone would think we were doing something unusual!

Lots of love xx

the mushers


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

been one week at teversal and one week at conkers both c&cc club sights snowwed in at the moment hope it doesn,t thaw to soon.enjoy the weather while you can .you probably used to as a child.warmer than when at homei think and not had to clear any snow at all
Roy
.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mushers*



raynipper said:


> Just received this from friends in 3ft. snow up a Cairngorn..??
> 
> Ray.
> 
> ...


Magic, isn't it nice when people plan it, do it and then enjoy it. Best of luck to them. Wish we could do it.

TM


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Forget bad weather, a motorhome is there to be used, modern blow air central heating & winterisation, what more do you need.

Or is it just an expensive garden ornament?

I`ll be out in mine next weekend and over christmas, wild horses won`t hold me back.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> G'arn, get 0n out there you know you want to. If the Missus wont budge then go solo.


Yes, but then he wouldn't have his missus to keep him warm at night :wink:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I think most of us would be quite happy in our vans at the moment, but it's the getting there and back on bad roads in our pride & joys. Not worth the risk, anyway, we both poorly at the moment so not going anywhere,  even shopping. Here in the part of N Dorset where I live the main roads seem to be ok, but to get to them from our house it is still like a skating rink, even though it is thawing/raining.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am out in mine  

Near Slimbridge in Glos at the moment, Bristol tomorrow, Barry on Tuesday then not sure where.

Not good insulation in my little camper but managing fine as I have all the necessary winter gear.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Rockerboots said:


> I`ll be out in mine next weekend and over christmas, wild horses won`t hold me back.


Wild horses won't hold us back either, but 4 foot snowdrifts might :roll: :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Right, thanks for all that, off we go, Mrs now thinks that everyone else is off , why not us. Fishing gear at the ready!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I want to go away in your van as well :!: 

It'll save my Gas & Diesel :wink: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Risk*



Pollydoodle said:


> I think most of us would be quite happy in our vans at the moment, but it's the getting there and back on bad roads in our pride & joys. Not worth the risk, anyway, we both poorly at the moment so not going anywhere,  even shopping. Here in the part of N Dorset where I live the main roads seem to be ok, but to get to them from our house it is still like a skating rink, even though it is thawing/raining.


No point in worrying about the risk of driving, otherwise you would go nowhere in the motorhome, ever.

TM


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Risk*



teemyob said:


> Pollydoodle said:
> 
> 
> > I think most of us would be quite happy in our vans at the moment, but it's the getting there and back on bad roads in our pride & joys. Not worth the risk, anyway, we both poorly at the moment so not going anywhere,  even shopping. Here in the part of N Dorset where I live the main roads seem to be ok, but to get to them from our house it is still like a skating rink, even though it is thawing/raining.
> ...


TBH I think it would have been something we wouldn't have risked in the past few days whilst it was so bad. It is thawing here now and unless it changes again then we will soon be off. Being down a long lane with the MH on the Camper UK site a few days ago, and wanting to be home for our Grandson's third Birthday was quite worrying..........we made it but there is no way I would risk the roads as they have been the last couple of days.


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*I am.*

Yesterday paid £160 to get pulled out of a snow drift. This morning bloody snow has thawed. TO destroyed today rear tyre on god knows what. Still cant lower spare wheel so I had to call out a mobile fitter. I had got a spare tyre. £100 poorer spare tyre fitted. Must do something about stuck spare. Anyway I digress. Mrs. Adonista come for a trial run with me. Must be before Thursday when I leave for a Caribbean cruise arriving back in UK on Christmas eve. Then I intend driving to Bolougne for Christmas. All Alone Mrs. A! Happy Christmas to everyone. Des


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*no go*

Briaose, Des2.

Whilst I understand your responses, I still would never let it put me off.

It depends on your outlook, type of vehicle and how well prepared you are. Lots of other circumstances to. But you should see some of the places we have ventured to, all kinds of weather, all kinds of trips.

So, I take on board what you say, but.

We have set off in high winds and within 20 miles been en-route along roads with barely a breeze.

Set off at +20c and within just over an hour been in -12c thousands of feet up a mountain skiing.

Been in Norway with now snow, and set off on a four hour journey to end up driving around a campsite 18"deep with snow looking for a space.

Been on the Med in 30 degree heat and hours later, sat on a flooded campsite.

Getting stuck, blown tyres, punctures, leaks, thunderstorms, floods and many more aspects of motoring and travel are just part of everyday touring.

If the weather or other factors are putting you off, no point in going out with that frame of mind, will just spoil the trip for you.

Just look at what Raynipper posted above

TM


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: no go*



teemyob said:


> Briaose, Des2.
> 
> Whilst I understand your responses, I still would never let it put me off.
> 
> ...


Hi TM I know what you are saying, and normally we also tend to venture out allwinter long. not that I have been in the Alps LOL.............but I tell you what we drove through the most horrific snow a couple of years ago, when we left Salamanca and somehow, even though we were abroad I wasn't scared. Yet Tues 40 miles away from home truly I was """"""""" myself. LOL


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well Clive leaves for Rome on the 14th, and because of my work I cannot leave with him, so I will fly to Rome on later, he will (?) pick me up and we will then spend Xmas in Rome and then off to Pompeii for New Year! Hope it is going to be warmer than here!!!! :x-mas:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Straws*



Dinks123 said:


> Well Clive leaves for Rome on the 14th, and because of my work I cannot leave with him, so I will fly to Rome on later, he will (?) pick me up and we will then spend Xmas in Rome and then off to Pompeii for New Year! Hope it is going to be warmer than here!!!! :x-mas:


Short Straw for you then!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: no go*



Briarose said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Briaose, Des2.
> ...


Now that made me Laugh


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I know I drew the short straw.....but hey, someone has to work to pay the bills!!!! At least I get to join him in Italy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> MH is stuck in 24 inches of snow.
> Track day cancelled for sunday
> 
> DAve p


Bock bock bock, get some studded tyres on you wimp :lol: :lol:


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: I am.*



Des2 said:


> Yesterday paid £160 to get pulled out of a snow drift. Des


How much??

I am missing a business opportunity here.

Only joking  my son has been running my Defender for last couple weeks to work in North East Scotland and reckons he has now helped over 40 vehicles out of the snow including commercial vehicles which have become stuck themselves whilst trying to recover stuck vehicles................and he takes nothing for it.

The weather has been extreme, but I despair of our society when people unjustly enrich themselves due to the misfortune of some who due to no fault of their own need help. Rant over!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: I am.*



gramor said:


> The weather has been extreme, but I despair of our society when people unjustly enrich themselves due to the misfortune of some who due to no fault of their own need help. Rant over!


So you begrudge the recovery companies, who also help in the other seasons of the year from making a living in the winter then. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: I am.*



gramor said:


> Des2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday paid £160 to get pulled out of a snow drift. Des
> ...


We don't have a 4x4 (we used to, when we had the caravan). But my Husband was only saying the other day, look how many 4x4 owners have helped others in the past few days. Getting patients to hospitals, midwives in to deliver babies etc. Pity the government don't think about that and give them a discount on their road taxes.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Briarose said:


> look how many 4x4 owners have helped others in the past few days. Getting patients to hospitals, midwives in to deliver babies etc. Pity the government don't think about that and give them a discount on their road taxes.


Good point Nette,

4x4 owners get clobbered with road tax but when the weather gets bad they are helping to keep things moving,

although I have seen a few driving too fast in the snow in a ''look at me I've got a 4WD fashion'' :roll:

Just to get back on topic,I started our ice box up yesterday to turn the engine over and imagined I was going away somewhere 

It started up first time but the glow plugs took about 30 seconds to warm up.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > look how many 4x4 owners have helped others in the past few days. Getting patients to hospitals, midwives in to deliver babies etc. Pity the government don't think about that and give them a discount on their road taxes.
> ...


Ours should be nice and warm, as it has been inside Camper UKs workshop since the middle of last week. Hopefully as soon as we get it back, we will be able to get off again........the winter is going too quick LOL we will soon be getting ready for next season again. Unless we win the lottery.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: I am.*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> gramor said:
> 
> 
> > So you begrudge the recovery companies, who also help in the other seasons of the year from making a living in the winter then. :roll: :roll:
> ...


----------



## Des2 (Apr 9, 2010)

*God old mixture.*

First I do not begrudge paying for my stupidity ie: getting pulled out of snow drift. Fair price for the job and equipment supplied. Tried a 4wheel drive first, it could not do the job. Studded tyres are over sell for three of four days. I live in the van so it would be impractical. Two ton commercial vehicle drove 35 miles in those conditions! $160 good value. My moan is that it started thawing within minutes of being towed out!

Get out there and enjoy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: I am.*



Briarose said:


> gramor said:
> 
> 
> > Des2 said:
> ...


4x4 is a blanket term, not all 4x4's are taxed to death. It is my understanding that only thirsty or high C02 vehicles that are taxed higher, be they 4x4 or not. (I know some people with older 2001> cars got clobbered).

Not all 4x4's are that capable in the snow either, they need to have the correct I/A T, Winter or all season-tyres on for a start.

So if you have a Land Rover Defender with decent tyres, it will might come in handy to tow a Range Rover out of snow with poor treaded low profile tyres on.


----------

